# Airless sprayer advice, recommended order to paint a room?



## Tomdiy (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey all!
My first post!
First a quick shout-out to the folks at CJ Spray - a super-helpful vendor who got me set up up with my first airless.
The purchase will hopefully ease the amount of time to paint our recently purchased home. 
My question is what is the recommended order - using my airless - to paint interior rooms? It would seem the ceiling is the first (logical) place to start. Following that is it best to do the woodwork and then the walls or do the walls and then the trim? I know there is going to be a bunch of masking-off, no matter what the order.
Thanks in advance for any insights!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You could do a room or two with a brush and roller faster than you could with an airless IMO.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

My order is Ceilings, trim, walls. Honestly though unless the walls and ceilings are the same color I would spray ceilings, do the trim, cut and roll the walls.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Trim and walls are the same sheen?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

sdsester said:


> Trim and walls are the same sheen?


Who are you asking?


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Tomdiy,
We all love our toys and tools, but the difference between a DIYer and a professional is knowing when and where to use those tools. Only a DIYer would think of using a piece of spray equipment inside an occupied home. I seriously doubt you would EVER find a professional that would consider that approach. I know you probably want to convince your wife that you needed that new airless sprayer, but spraying an interior room in your home is not the place to demonstrate its benefits. You will find many projects around the house that the sprayer will shorten your working time and it will eventually pay for itself, however interior rooms are not one of them. If you have a fence or a garage or a basement, someplace to experiment using that sprayer, then you will see what I am talking about. Learn it’s benefits and it’s drawbacks first before you take that first step toward your first mistake.


----------



## Tomdiy (Jul 6, 2011)

spraygunn said:


> Hey Tomdiy,
> We all love our toys and tools, but the difference between a DIYer and a professional is knowing when and where to use those tools. Only a DIYer would think of using a piece of spray equipment inside an occupied home. I seriously doubt you would EVER find a professional that would consider that approach. I know you probably want to convince your wife that you needed that new airless sprayer, but spraying an interior room in your home is not the place to demonstrate its benefits. You will find many projects around the house that the sprayer will shorten your working time and it will eventually pay for itself, however interior rooms are not one of them. If you have a fence or a garage or a basement, someplace to experiment using that sprayer, then you will see what I am talking about. Learn it’s benefits and it’s drawbacks first before you take that first step toward your first mistake.


Thanks for the reply. 
Actually the first job for the sprayer is exterior - prepainting the miles of clapboard siding to be installed later in the summer.
Also, the house is configured such that we can seal off the inhabited portions of the house quite effectively from all the dust and painting. Admittedly, like all diyers, I do like the new toy and do intend to be very meticulous and targeted using it
in tandem with the brush and roller. Having experience with Multi-million dollar projects I have seen the time-saving benefits of spraying odd / irregular surfaces like old woodwork. I hear what you're saying, though I have to think that there has to be some measure of time-savings considering the years (and multiple layers of) paint and *bad* holiday-drips I've been sanding smooth for the better part of a week! 
BTW - to the other question re. the sheen of the ceiling & walls; ceiling: flat, walls: flat or eggshell, woodwork: satin or gloss.
Again, thanks for the advice. Keep it coming!
T


----------



## FreddyD (Jul 5, 2011)

TomD:
I just bought my first airless from CJ also!!!

Which one did you buy???

FreddyD


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This post is smelling like a SPAM set up---Just wait.


----------



## jarheadoo7 (Jun 7, 2011)

spray ceilings, mask around trim, spray trim/base/ doors, spray walls last....if you dare.

or spray trim base/doors first, then ceilings/closets, then walls...if you dare


or spray closets and ceilings then walls and trim last with an HVLP and a precision tip..


----------



## Tomdiy (Jul 6, 2011)

FreddyD said:


> TomD:
> I just bought my first airless from CJ also!!!
> 
> Which one did you buy???
> ...


I was planning on the Graco XR9 and Chuck at CJ talked me into the Graco 190ES - the 1st level pro model - for about $100 more.
Used it for the first time yesterday. In short, I love it.


----------



## Tomdiy (Jul 6, 2011)

jarheadoo7 said:


> spray ceilings, mask around trim, spray trim/base/ doors, spray walls last....if you dare.
> 
> or spray trim base/doors first, then ceilings/closets, then walls...if you dare
> 
> or spray closets and ceilings then walls and trim last with an HVLP and a precision tip..


Thanks!
Everything is very masked already.
I'll let you know whether I dared!
;-)


----------



## jarheadoo7 (Jun 7, 2011)

im excited


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the SPAM link----


----------



## jarheadoo7 (Jun 7, 2011)

i dunno..maybe he really is going to paint the room entirely with a sprayer? seems like a lot of work for a little benefit.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

needs to back role anyways or touch up will need to be sprayed on, imho


----------



## Tomdiy (Jul 6, 2011)

tpolk said:


> needs to back role anyways or touch up will need to be sprayed on, imho


Good point. Thanks.


----------



## jarheadoo7 (Jun 7, 2011)

dont forget to thin the paint out with japan dry....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

jarheadoo7 said:


> dont forget to thin the paint out with japan dry....


Some latex paint benefit from a splash of Flotrole---Most will spray well right out of the can----


----------

